# Ackie monitor stuck shed?



## Trewin (May 28, 2016)

So iv had my ackie for a while now and when i first got him he had a small kink in his tail. I gave him a soak today and it appears its going to fall off, but i also notices his front toes looked very fat compared to the back toes, was wondering if this is because of a stuck shed build up? Or are his front toes naturally fatter? Thanks







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (May 28, 2016)

Stuck shed can result in swelling and loss of blood to an area, but a build up of shed is more likely to be the case as his toes haven't appeared to have fallen off yet. Try placing him in a container with air holes, and a damp towel lining the bottom. After 20 minutes to half an hour, gently rub the toes and see if the skin is coming off at all.


----------



## Trewin (May 29, 2016)

Ok will do tomorrow. So you think this is the case judging by his front toes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (May 29, 2016)

Hard to say since I haven't seen too many Lizard's with it this bad, the only way to say for sure is to try and remove the skin,if nothing is coming off then more damage could be caused by forcing it. Overall it depends on how long the toes have been swollen, Does he use it normally? How well does each toe bend?


----------



## Trewin (May 29, 2016)

I noticed just the other day that when he was walking one of his toes seemed to point upward


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (May 29, 2016)

Ill post a pic of their setup because im obviously doing something wrong


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (May 29, 2016)

heres photos of both the ackies setups. I usually just spray where ther burrows are under their tiles but maybe instead of spraying i should start adding water and mixing it in so not just the top is damp but all through it? Im soaking him on paper towells now, hopefully it comes off


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguana (May 29, 2016)

[MENTION=41323]Trewin[/MENTION] I'm no expert on monitors, i'm just going off what I've seen in dragons/bluetounges. 
If one of the toes is pointing in a weird direction, another possibility would be an injury to the foot, which could also cause swelling, especially since you mentioned you only just noticed it. Stuck shed takes awhile to build up that thickly. 
Setup looks pretty good, but as for the spraying, the heat lamp/mat/cord ect would most likely dry it out pretty fast, but if they burrow, damp substrate can help hold burrows, so it could be worth doing. Placing some damp moss in the hiding area around shedding time, aswell as the occasional soak should be fine to help with shedding. 
Overall, Just keep an eye on the foot, any changes in the negative direction should mean a vet visit. 
As I've said I'm not and expert and I cannot say 100% what it is.


----------



## phatty (Jul 19, 2016)

Does the nest box have moist sand/dirt 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

